# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Cumhurİyet karŞisinda macuplar

## ORHAN AFACAN

Çıkmaya başladı bir ,bir meczuplar 
Demek ki buldular beklenen anı ...
Cumhuriyet karşısında mahcuplar.
Doluymuş meczupla yurdun dört yanı. 
🇹🇷
Selanik doğumlu Mustafa Kemal..
Onunla yükseldi göklere hilal.
Yunanın vicdanı meczuptaki hal.
Atatürk bu milletin kahramanı.
🇹🇷
Ateşle imtihan Çanakkale de.
En öndedir milli mücadele de. 
Ezberletildi Hedef heykele de
Yetmedi denize dökmek Yunanı.
🇹🇷
Aldanmadı cephede siyasette ..
Kariyer önemsedi devlette...
Barış dedi dünya da ,memlekette 
Atatürk taç yaptı başa insanı. 
🇹🇷
Denize at süren fatih misali .
Şahlanmış kordonda atlı heykeli
Kırılsın elleri tutulsun dili.
Cehenneme odun meczubun canı .
🇹🇷
Dönmeye gelmez azıcık arkanı.
İçimizde mevcut Yunan hayranı .
Müslümanım demek pembe yalanı. 
Hainde yazar ihanet destanı.

🇹🇷
Ekim doğum ayı ,kasım vefatı.
Cumhuriyet devam eden hayatı..
O şartlarla şaşırtır icraatı 
Yaşadığı asrın gazi dehası ..
🇹🇷
Verince sözünü kesin tutardı..
Öfkesini hiddetini tutardı. 
Kalbi vatan ,millet için atardı. 
Destanlar yazar tarihe satardı. 
🇹🇷
Şahsiyeti aramızda manevi..
Nasıl yendi yedi başlı bir devi.?
Bire yedi üstün gücü bir nevi
Gözlerindeki hürriyet alevi.
🇹🇷
ORHAN AFACAN
30.10.2017-İZMİR

----------

